

The Secret of Success: Suck Less - e1ven
http://www.codesimplicity.com/post/suck-less/

======
ilyak
I wonder if the crashing software he mentioned towards the end of essay was
amaroK.

~~~
ilyak
"Hahaha, it wasn’t."

